

Dutch man flies like a bird with selfmade wings - tintin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYW5G2kbrKk

======
tintin
Note that it's not human powered. More on this blog:
<http://www.humanbirdwings.net>

~~~
yread
Also note that he is not in fact flying, see discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3732385>

~~~
tintin
Ah, I totally missed that discussion. Thanks.

IMHO he is flying. With a kite like that and a little running speed you could
generate enough lift. But I'm not sure if the flapping helps.

